# Looking for a Quality Installer VA / NC



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for a responsible installer in Virginia or North Carolina... I am in Lynchburg, VA and have been to several shops in a 100 mile radius but haven't been overly impressed.

Looking to put a full system into a 2012 F150 Raptor, while integrating with the factory Microsoft Sync system. I'm willing to pay for a top notch install, I'm a EE by degree and just want things done correctly the first time.

I have some solid ideas on the install, but I'm also willing to take suggestions on everything and give the installer plenty of room to make their own decisions.

Obviously this is going into a truck and integrating with the factory HU, so I can only expect so much, it won't be near the quality of some of my past SQ installs, but I would like to have an impressive listening experience in my daily driver.

Just can't seem to find anyone around here that seems competent or has any experience at all tuning a system.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Check out a member here - Sleeves - has a nice shop in the Raleigh/Durham area.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, I took a look and he is pretty far east of RDU. Would be about 4.5 hours from me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Check out a member here - Sleeves - has a nice shop in the Raleigh/Durham area.


Kinston ain't close to RDU dude :laugh:

I recommend him too if you can work out the travel distance.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark Worrell at Car Audio Masters in Pineville, NC.

My homie Joey Cloninger at Freemans Car Stereo in Hickory, NC.

Two people that I would have work on my own car if I couldn't.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Mark Worrell at Car Audio Masters in Pineville, NC.
> 
> My homie Joey Cloninger at Freemans Car Stereo in Hickory, NC.
> 
> Two people that I would have work on my own car if I couldn't.


Thanks I appreciate the suggestion. I will reach out to both of them. That is still a 3+ hour drive for me, but I may have to bite the bullet and do it.

I'm not sure I have the time and energy anymore to do a full system on my own.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

please keep us udated on this, regardless if you choose to go with one of the two recommended ships or other options.



Bing


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

We are roughly 2 hours from Lynchburg

I grew up in the Lynchburg area, and spent the first 6 years of my car audio life there, but much has changed over the years.

I know all of the shops there for sure, but not any installers any more. If Barry at Axle Electronics doesn't work for you, we'd be happy to take care of it if you're up for the drive?

I worked with Barry 18 years ago, he was a good installer then, but I can't vouch for where he stands these days?

Mike Bartells
Extreme Audio
The Richmond Experts Extreme Audio


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

I grew up in the Lynchburg market and spent my first 6 years in the business there. Many places have changed over the years, so I know the people at the shops, but not the current installers!

I would check locally with Axle Electronics. Barry Moore is the owner there now, I worked with him 18 years ago, and he was a good installer back then.

If they don't seem to be what you're looking for, we'd be happy to take care of you, but we're about 2 hours away in the Richmond area.

We have a Top 100 installer, and we're in the Top 50 retailers last year

Thanks!
Mike Bartells
Extreme Audio


----------



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2012)

Extreme Audio Mike said:


> I grew up in the Lynchburg market and spent my first 6 years in the business there. Many places have changed over the years, so I know the people at the shops, but not the current installers!
> 
> I would check locally with Axle Electronics. Barry Moore is the owner there now, I worked with him 18 years ago, and he was a good installer back then.
> 
> ...


Sent you an email


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mike Bartells is a helluva guy and installer.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

If your still looking, check out Action Auto Sound and Security, in Fredericksburg on route 3 just off I95. Shaun is the only person I let work on my vehicles. Plus, I still get a lot of equipment from him.

on the top of the page, on the left is the old setup in my truck, on the left our buddy's Lambo.

http://www.actionautosound.biz/


----------



## cvillertl (Apr 7, 2014)

Bumping this old thread, Im in Charlottesville VA and looking for a shop. Any recommendations?


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

We're a little over an hour from you. ME Mag Retailer of the Year last year, and our lead tech was the alternate to the Top 12 at #13!


----------



## cvillertl (Apr 7, 2014)

sent you an email


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You can come to Atlanta and my shop?! 

#wehavefreeparking


----------



## skdooley (Feb 27, 2012)

David Berger of DB Designs is in Concord. Super legit work. You can search his work on YouTube.


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll have to keep these in mind as well.


----------

